# Photoshop CS3 Batch/Script/Action Multiple Problem



## zynizen (Nov 28, 2007)

I want to be able to use my action I created on a batch of files open and export > save for web to all of them by renaming the files automatically.

very much the same as a batch command, but, every time i try either the batch tool, or the image processor, the process doesn't get by my action and always wants to override the file name I called home.jpg for my exported file type from my original action.

my action is simple too..  I just want to resize all my digital pics from my camera, to 500px wide. Then export them all using save for web 70% jpg optimized, and rename all the files. like..  set1-1.jpg, set1-2.jpg, set1-3.jpg, etc..  

any help would be appreciated, I cant stand manually going to my desktop every time and renaming the file, especially if I have like 30 to 40 images at any given set.

thanks


----------



## MacGizmo (Jan 18, 2008)

have you tried clicking the Override Save As box with "Folder" in the Destination settings under Batch? And do you have "Save As" set up in the action itself? You might want to try messing around with these items, as I suspect this is the problem.


----------



## zynizen (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey thanks for replying. Well, no i don't have "save as" in my action, I have save for web, because it compresses the image better. So im not sure if this is really the complication? 

and I've tried every suggestion you gave. When I run it, it will just stop at 1 file exported, but remains to resizing the rest on screen.

I did mention I was using PS cs3 right?


----------



## Pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I have had that issue too, haven't really bothered to find a fix in the actual action script but have a work around that is easy enough. When I do the save for web, I dont rename it but save it to a new folder. So when the actions are all done, I have all my web optimized pics in a new folder, then in Bridge I just do a batch rename. once you have done it a few times it takes a few extra seconds.


----------

